# British n Commonwealth Union Castle



## llooeegee (Nov 3, 2008)

Looking for P.F. Harris ex Red Funnel and B.C. U.C.--
or anyone who remembers me 1953/58
llooee Jaconelli

Stirling - Kenilworth- Good Hope- Carnarvon - Rhodesia castles


----------

